
Ask HN: Why is the tech world quiet on the possible impact of solar flares? - kiriappeee
With the last wave of solar flares it seems that GPS tracking is going to unpredictable/inaccurate for some time in the near future. With the predicted (and predictable) increase in solar flares up to 2013 how come there's barely any discussion on this? Forget debt ceilings. This hitting could destroy everything the life we are used to is built on.<p>Now I know that some of this is speculative on my part but my question still stands. Why is there little to no noise about it?
======
nhoss2
How is GPS going to be "inaccurate for some time in the near future" with the
recent solar flares? Could you give me some links to articles or something? I
read a lot of space related stuff and I haven't come across something like
this.

~~~
kiriappeee
[http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/08/05/solar.flare.gp...](http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/08/05/solar.flare.gps/)

The peak is set to hit towards 2013. ZDNet (I think) ran an article on how it
would mean that power would need shutting down for 3 months to avoid being
burnt out during the peak

------
michaeldhopkins
It falls into the category of crazy until it happens, and likely given enough
time. It's in the same category as CA falling into the Pacific Ocean, World
War III and a new volcano forming in a populated area.

